# Man boobs :(



## MiniHulk (Jul 27, 2017)

I can't seem to get rid of them... even when I was leaner I still had em  Any wisdom out there?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2017)

Try a SERM, like Clomid or Nolva. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> Try a SERM, like Clomid or Nolva.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm intrigued. Researching this now


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, you can try BCAA, it's pretty effective.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 20, 2017)

MiniHulk said:


> I can't seem to get rid of them... even when I was leaner I still had em  Any wisdom out there?



Try to know what reason of this problem. There are few variants : actual hormonal disbalance,  hormonal disbalance in past and periodical hormonal disbalance. And you can make your decision in depending from reason (control and inhibition estro by NOLVA, A-DEX and CLOMID or control and inhibition prolactine by CABER, choosing your pharm. support, for example cancelling products with fast aromatization and so on). As for me, for start need to find a general reason : estro or prolactine. All other question you can to solve later.


----------



## MiniHulk (Nov 26, 2017)

Good sources for Clomid or Nolvadex without a scrip?


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 2, 2018)

pics or it never happened...


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 8, 2018)

Have a consult with a plastic surgeon that specializes in gynecomastia.  I had the procedure and wish I did it years earlier.


----------

